# April's Goal



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

This month I'm going to get my learner's permit and start driving.


----------



## QuietOn (Apr 12, 2005)

Good Luck

i want to try the test again, but afraid i will fail


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i am going to be more social at work...... force myself to get out there and talk to people
wish me luck!


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

It took me on enough, but I finally got my permit last week. Now I just need to start using it.


----------

